
Show HN: Delphus, a study manager that secures scientific research - Pneumaticat
https://delph.us
======
qnsi
Looks interesting. I am in no way targeted audience, but can you share some of
your motivation to work on this?

~~~
Pneumaticat
Our motivation came primarily from the firsthand experience of the sister of
one of our cofounders; as a researcher conducting trials herself, she saw the
inefficiency and bureaucracy involved in managing them.

We are also concerned about scientific reproducibility as a whole, as well as
data alteration. For example, even large companies like GlaxoSmithKline [0]
have been caught tampering with clinical data, and the effects for those
taking the drugs can be deadly.

We believe Delphus can solve these issues, giving patients more transparency
and trust in the research they participate in.

[0]:
[https://www.nytimes.com/2012/07/03/business/glaxosmithkline-...](https://www.nytimes.com/2012/07/03/business/glaxosmithkline-
agrees-to-pay-3-billion-in-fraud-settlement.html)

